# [video] Look out: Roux's about ...



## Cube-Fu (Jul 21, 2012)

Trying to make a good look-ahead video, all criticisms welcome ...


----------



## Ezy Ryder (Jul 21, 2012)

Wasn't this solve a bit lucky?


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 21, 2012)

No, it was a full solve; practiced shuffle though.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 21, 2012)

extremely helpful video ; hard to understand for people with another color scheme like me though.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 21, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> extremely helpful video ; hard to understand for people with another color scheme like me though.


Glad you got something out of it; there's not much I can do about the colour scheme, but you should be able to apply your own colours by matching the start of the shuffle with your own cube. I myself use W/Y left/right, and then apply whatever colour I wish to start.


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 21, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> Glad you got something out of it; there's not much I can do about the colour scheme, but you should be able to apply your own colours by matching the start of the shuffle with your own cube. I myself use W/Y left/right, and then apply whatever colour I wish to start.



i would even say thats a good colour scheme since at roux its more important to see what belongs left/right for blockbuilding and therefor the light colours white and yellow might be more helpful.

All in all i was glad to see i do nothing wrong with roux - implying you don't. 
Do you plan te entire FB in inspection time or do you plan a square/line and track the remaining CE pair/2 edges?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 21, 2012)

^I wholly disagree that a certain colourscheme of blocks would benefit much compared to another of the same number of possible blocks.

Yes, however, you should at least be able to watch and understand examples of other CSs.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 21, 2012)

Petro Leum said:


> i would even say thats a good colour scheme since at roux its more important to see what belongs left/right for blockbuilding and therefor the light colours white and yellow might be more helpful.
> 
> All in all i was glad to see i do nothing wrong with roux - implying you don't.
> Do you plan te entire FB in inspection time or do you plan a square/line and track the remaining CE pair/2 edges?


I like the CS I've chosen, it works well; and yes I plan the entire FB, but if there's a particularly difficult solve, I will have to track the last 2.



5BLD said:


> ^I wholly disagree that a certain colourscheme of blocks would benefit much compared to another of the same number of possible blocks.
> 
> Yes, however, you should at least be able to watch and understand examples of other CSs.


Felix Zemdegs, showed us all how neutrality can be the best, but big green showed us how good limitations can be. 
Did you mind the joke at the end Alex, I can take it off if you want?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 21, 2012)

What this video is missing: Talking


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jul 22, 2012)

Second block you do: *x' U r* U' R2 U2 R' U' M U R' I think, not checked thoroughly but I think the rest is good up to R2 instead of R2' etc. which doesn't really matter. Also, an easy OLLCP would be: (U2) R' U' R' F R F' R U which solves 4a.
Not a bad video, although you could have focussed more on where you spotted/tracked pieces and perhaps cut out some of the different solve angles. Also, if you managed to make it a lot more concise, you could have included more than one scramble and covered some more stuff. If you really wanted to put in a lot of effort, you could maybe have filtered out 2 or 3 scrambles which are good for demonstration purposes, to show various lookahead tricks you might have.


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 22, 2012)

First block:
z y'
D' R r U' (4)
x
Second block:
r' U' r2 U R2 U R U' r' U2' R' U' M2 U2 R U' r' (17 Pretty bad)

CMLL:
U F R U R' U' F' (7)

LFE:
U' M U M' U2 (5)

33 stm


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 22, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> What this video is missing: Talking


Nobody wants to hear me waffling on.



bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Second block you do: *x' U r* U' R2 U2 R' U' M U R' I think, not checked thoroughly but I think the rest is good up to R2 instead of R2' etc. which doesn't really matter. Also, an easy OLLCP would be: (U2) R' U' R' F R F' R U which solves 4a.
> Not a bad video, although you could have focussed more on where you spotted/tracked pieces and perhaps cut out some of the different solve angles. Also, if you managed to make it a lot more concise, you could have included more than one scramble and covered some more stuff. If you really wanted to put in a lot of effort, you could maybe have filtered out 2 or 3 scrambles which are good for demonstration purposes, to show various lookahead tricks you might have.


That's some good observations right there. I noticed the x'Ur, when I was solving fast, I tended to do it, when solving slow ... well. I showed the angles because I though it would be nice to see the fingers during solves, and it could help people track pieces. I'll definitely think about that next time.



Cool Frog said:


> First block:
> z y'
> D' R r U' (4)
> x
> ...



Nice; I didn't see that, 'cause I don't use those colours ... nice.


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 22, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> I like the CS I've chosen, it works well; and yes I plan the entire FB, but if there's a particularly difficult solve, I will have to track the last 2.
> 
> 
> Felix Zemdegs, showed us all how neutrality can be the best, but big green showed us how good limitations can be.
> Did you mind the joke at the end Alex, I can take it off if you want?



@second paragraph: Hmmmmmmmm

Also, sorry, haven't watched the video at all sorry to say. Been away. Will watch sune.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 22, 2012)

5BLD said:


> @second paragraph: Hmmmmmmmm
> 
> Also, sorry, haven't watched the video at all sorry to say. Been away. Will watch sune.



Oh ok! Would really like your opinion, please let me know.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 22, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> Nobody wants to hear me waffling on.


I do


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 22, 2012)

Just watched it... solve was cool, though second block was rather long. Just saying, my name is Alex *L*au but nvm. A lot of stuff about it that I had wanted to say has already been said really in this thread... Nice solve though, will be very helpful to others.

Also, please talk next time. Twu'd be g'ud.


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 23, 2012)

PandaCuber said:


> I do


Oh! Q: What would you like to hear, was it not obvious what was going on?



5BLD said:


> Just watched it... solve was cool, though second block was rather long. Just saying, my name is Alex *L*au but nvm. A lot of stuff about it that I had wanted to say has already been said really in this thread... Nice solve though, will be very helpful to others.
> 
> 
> Also, please talk next time. Twu'd be g'ud.


Could you post how you would solve the second block and orient LSE? And I'm sorry I got your name wrong, it was an honest mistake. And another request for talking ... what would you say?


----------



## 5BLD (Jul 23, 2012)

1) sure thing, gimme a moment...
2) give additional tips. Twas obvious what was going on but theres more than just the solve to talk about


----------



## Cool Frog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yeah, Talking would be good... 
I didn't know you didn't use other colours.

Very well made video though!


----------



## Petro Leum (Jul 23, 2012)

5BLD said:


> ^I wholly disagree that a certain colourscheme of blocks would benefit much compared to another of the same number of possible blocks.
> 
> Yes, however, you should at least be able to watch and understand examples of other CSs.



I think it can help to have a fixed CS so you can just look out for the right colours in certain situations. so if you wanna know which cubies belong L/R you can just look for you L/R yolours. Then of course you should pick the best signal colours which work for you as L/R colours... those are white/yellow for me


----------



## Cube-Fu (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok; so general opinion is that the video is sound as a basis, but you'd like some talking and perhaps a wider scope of solves?


----------



## PandaCuber (Jul 27, 2012)

Cube-Fu said:


> Ok; so general opinion is that the video is sound as a basis, but you'd like some talking and perhaps a wider scope of solves?



Maybe you can point at what youre actually doing. 
Cause if you say, first block is <moves here>. We are like htf did you get there?


----------

